# 10% Deposit on 2009 NGRC until Jan.31!



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't want to add to the confusion surrounding the registration procedures... _BUT_....Some others of you may have noticed the ad for the Denver Convention in the current GR. It's the same "Calendar of Events" ad they've been running for several months, but I noticed there's a new line of text at the bottom of the page. It says that you can 'lock in' your registration by sending a 10% deposit, IF you get your registration in postmarked by Jan. 31st. The ad says blance is due by March 6th.

I got email confirmation of this, sorta, from Frank Weed, presumably a Convention Honcho. He wrote




"..the January special discount on registrations expires 15 days from today. [ED: 1/16/09] That means that the special discount expires on January 31. It also means that the special payment terms of 10% down, the balance after March 1, will no longer be offered. You must have your registration for the convention postmarked by January 31. "



Yep, there's a discrepancy --Balance due March 1st or March 6th? I'm going to email Mr. Weed and check. It's a small thing, but...


Anyway, thought I'd send out this 'heads up' for those who might be interested.


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds to me like they have run out of money!! 

BulletBob


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Got a reply last night from Chuck O'Reilly of the Denver Convention. They'll use March 6th as the due date for the balance of payment.

To be fair, the Denver folks have been talking about their super vacation packages-- platinum, gold, etc. -- ever since the Las Vegas convention two years ago. I think the suddenness of this current economic collapse took them by surprise as much as it did anybody. For several months now, they've been sending out the occasional email to effect that they were 'willing to work with you' if you couldn't pay the entire nut at one time. I think this latest 10% deposit arrangement is their way of acknowledging the situation and trying to work with us (and around the problem).


I know it's been a bit confusing, but I think they're doing the best they can to pay their up-fronts and keep the tent poles up for us. Like all of the convention organizers of the past, they ae an organization of amateurs who love trains, just like the rest of us. In other words, let's cut them some slack and not be too critical.


----------



## 7270 (Jan 28, 2009)

Just got this via the local garden railroad club: 

I signed (my husband) up for convention on January 13, using my paypal to pay for it. As the pmt never went through the bank, I emailed the registrar last night, only to find out (my husband) was not registered. 
(another person in the club) signed up same time for (her husband). Same venues. (she) included (her husband's) name on (her) email, and he had nothing for (her husband) also, even though (her husband) had a confirmation number. I wondered if you could forward this on so others could check their registrations. I believe they are totally messed up in their registrations back there. No one seems to know anything. They couldn't figure out where we got the prices that were quoted to us online at store. 
2009ngrc.com/Categories.bok.


----------



## 7270 (Jan 28, 2009)

Latest from my local club: 

"NOTICE! Members may not be registered even though they have a conformation number and have credit card or pay pal confirmation. If they did a mail-in registration they are probably ok if they got either a mail or email confirmation. If they did a on line registration prior to Jan 28th they may have the same problem that (some local members) have. Everything looks ok, worked ok, but is not the Denver Convention folks! 
It somehow is a web site that they say that they shut down in sept last year. It does not have correct 
pricing or events. 

If other folks used it they need to contact the Denver registration people to get things corrected. The person is Glen at (number deleted). She works and gets up at 5AM gets home about 6:30 so be aware. 

The good part is that no one collected any funds. 
But the bad side is costs are higher, and I am not sure what they are charging for things yet. If you have registered on line after Jan 28th. You should get a two digit conformation number."


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

This does not bode well for how the convention will be run. Of course, this is the DGRS and they _started _the whole thing! If anybody knows what is needed for this convention it should be them! It still seems like a real screw-up that _shouldn't _have occurred...


----------



## Chair-2009-NGRC (Mar 11, 2009)

Steve,

Please define what you mean by "This" so that I may better address your concern.

Thanks, Chuck


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck, I also sent in a request back in early January through the www.2009ngrc.com website and never heard anything back. My inquiry was based on the map under the Vendor Registration showing all booths either sold or reserved as of mid-January. I checked today and it still shows full.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

"This" merely refers to the confusion and discrepancies that were enumerated in the above posts. It would appear that there were some problems with early registration. Be that as it may, if you will note, I also wrote that I believed that your club would have everything working properly soon enough as you have certainly proven yourselves in the past! My family will be attending the convention and we are looking forward to it!


----------



## Chair-2009-NGRC (Mar 11, 2009)

Jim,
If you are asking if are all of the 2009 NGRC vendor booths are sold and paid for, the answer is yes. 

If I have not answered your question, please restate it and I'll go at it again.

Chuck


----------

